# Bike Pack that mounts where a water bottle cage would mount (with two screws)



## amhainen (Nov 8, 2013)

I have a 2004 Specialized S-Works Enduro. There is a water bottle cage mount (2 screws) on the bottom of the down tube. It's not a great location for a water bottle, so I just ride with a hydration pack.

I'm looking for a pack that would mount there (with two screws) that could fit a tube, CO2 cartridge, and two thin levers. I already have a seat pack for my wallet and phone, so I'm trying to be resourceful.

This Kargo unit is pretty close, but I'm looking for a version without a water bottle cage.

The picture below shows the location. Thanks for helping me find something!


----------



## amhainen (Nov 8, 2013)

*So close...*

This is exactly what I'm looking for, but it's no longer produced:

Tallac - Behold Flat Repair Kit Cage - Carry your tools and a spare tube

Does anyone know of something similar? Thx!!


----------



## J3SSEB (Jun 1, 2009)

I've never seen a bag that mounted with screws. Good luck in your search.


----------



## Ufdah (Sep 9, 2012)

How about a wide mouth water bottle in a cage w/ tools in it?


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

That would be my suggestion too get a water bottle cage and something like this Cage Rocket Storage Pod at REI.com

My next question is naturally why can't you fit these things in the hydration pack?

Personally I think the less stuff on the bike the better if you are riding trails aggressively. If you are just cruising around then sure, load the bike up


----------



## amhainen (Nov 8, 2013)

hankscorpio said:


> If you are just cruising around then sure, load the bike up


I am just cruising around  It's pretty flat where I am.

The reason that I don't want a water bottle cage is because since it's inverted, the contents in the cage usually bends the cage or falls out on bumps and such.

That's why I'm looking for something that bolts on or has a bracket that bolts.


----------



## Trail Ninja (Sep 25, 2008)

If you could find a round handlebar bag that a bottle cage could fit inside it. Screw throught the cage and the bag. This makes it a semi-permanent fixture though.
A quick search found this:
Banjo Brothers Small Handlebar Bag | Bike Bag


----------



## watts888 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'd rather use a small stem bag than put something down there. As a friend put it best, "Horses are on these trails too." Another benefit of the stem bag, easy access to your snacks.

An old bike of mine had the water bottle mounts under the frame, but if I put a bottle down there, the front tire would hit it. Stupid water bottles.


----------



## 1nterceptor (Jun 6, 2013)

Few options if you can't find the exact attachment.

1 Bigger seatpack that holds all of your stuff.
2 If you wear a jersey, all those stuff will fit a
waterbottle and you could just place it in a 
pocket. That's what I do.
3 Maybe you can stuff it in the seatpost?
Slide the levers and cartridge(s) first, then 
twist the tube? Not sure if the tube will stay
put or not.


----------



## amhainen (Nov 8, 2013)

Trail Ninja said:


> If you could find a round handlebar bag that a bottle cage could fit inside it. Screw throught the cage and the bag. This makes it a semi-permanent fixture though.
> A quick search found this:
> Banjo Brothers Small Handlebar Bag | Bike Bag


That's a really good idea! I'll just find my own bag (whatever size I want) and that should do well!

Thanks!

And the others are great ideas, too! If anyone finds one that is available, I would still love to know! Thx!


----------



## amhainen (Nov 8, 2013)

watts888 said:


> I'd rather use a small stem bag than put something down there. As a friend put it best, "Horses are on these trails too." Another benefit of the stem bag, easy access to your snacks.
> 
> An old bike of mine had the water bottle mounts under the frame, but if I put a bottle down there, the front tire would hit it. Stupid water bottles.


That's why I'm looking for a really low profile bag...I think there's enough clearance, but not too much.

I didn't even think about horses on the trail...that's a really bad place for a water bottle! I think I'll be okay if I just have a bag down there.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tallac - Frame mounted cycling accessories - Handcrafted in the USA


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Salsa Anything Cage and your choice of container.

I second the recommendation to use a seat bag, though. I have the same mounts on the downtube of my mtb. The only thing I have ever (or will ever) used them for, is for a downtube fender.


----------



## gdkeys (Sep 2, 2008)

That Kargo cage is made by king cage:

King Cage - Bicycle waterbottle cages handmade in Durango, CO


----------



## amhainen (Nov 8, 2013)

gdkeys said:


> That Kargo cage is made by king cage:
> 
> King Cage - Bicycle waterbottle cages handmade in Durango, CO


Indeed. I called Tallac and the owner (Alan) sews the bags and Ron from King Cage makes the mount. The "Behold" was discontinued as it was complicated to make.

Pricepoint still has 4 left for sale (I bought one this morning .

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Glad I got one for now. The bags are still readily available a la the Kargo, but the bracket is the piece I'll make sure to hang on to (it seems great for that third water bottle mount!).


----------



## hankscorpio (Jun 20, 2012)

Still not really sure why you can't fit a tube, two levers, and a co2 cartridge in your hydration pack


----------



## amhainen (Nov 8, 2013)

hankscorpio said:


> Still not really sure why you can't fit a tube, two levers, and a co2 cartridge in your hydration pack


I can....................I don't want to. Sorry :/

The reason I mentioned that I use a hydration pack is that I have a free spot on the bike. I don't like carrying a ton on me. I'd prefer to put it on the bike.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the bike. I have a '02 Enduro in my stable. Fun bike. Stupid ass place for a bottle cage to mount.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Ufdah said:


> How about a wide mouth water bottle in a cage w/ tools in it?


That's what I'm thinking, kinda sorta. Take two water bottles, cut the tops off and slide one into the other. Fill with stuff.


----------



## amhainen (Nov 8, 2013)

huffster said:


> I like the bike. I have a '02 Enduro in my stable. Fun bike. Stupid ass place for a bottle cage to mount.


Any issues with your 02? I guess this red frame was a new frame replaced under warranty, so it looks brand new. I weigh 145# and only ride gravel roads. It's overkill for me, but I picked it up on CL for $500. I don't think I could get a new Hardrock for that.


----------



## amhainen (Nov 8, 2013)

*FuelBelt Aero Below the Nose of the Saddle*

I know a lot of people will cringe on loading down the bike like I do, but I like to keep specific tools and parts on each bike so I can grab it and go. I was looking at my road bike and have (a) the seat pack for my phone and wallet and (b) the FuelBelt Aero for tubes/inflator/levers.









I have it way too stuffed with things (I also have a multitool and I think another CO2 cartridge in the picture). I had another version of the FuelBet and tried it like this on my Enduro in this orientation.









It doesn't seem to move that much. The only part I don't like is how the lower right corner of the bag hangs out a little far. So I just ordered another aero version and that should bring the profile in tighter to the seat post. I think I'll end up clipping the dangling zipper piece as I don't access this storage a lot (only on flats to get the spare and such out). As I mentioned, I carry my wallet and phone in the waterproof Ortlieb Micro Saddle Bag.

So for anyone with a weird frame like my old Enduro, here's another solution for storage. I'll post a pic with the Aero when I get it.


----------



## huffster (Nov 14, 2011)

amhainen said:


> Any issues with your 02?


Only real issue I've had was that the spot on the chain-stay where the derailleur hanger attaches, broke off. Also, on the seat stay, one of the pivot bolts stripped. So, I replaced the rear triangle. I actually got a red one from someone here on MTBR w/hardware. As you can see I strap nothing to the bike...its all in a Camelbak.


----------

